

Java lock-free concurrent dictionary in 13 lines - adamretter
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/29826787/is-this-dictionary-function-thread-safe-concurrenthashmapatomicinteger

======
adamretter
Trying to get this simple lock-free dictionary to appear in Show HN.

